# Hacked up stone warrior



## Incognito (Dec 4, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3257146.stm

excerpt:



> *Archaeologists are delighted by a 2,500-year-old stone statue that offers a rare insight into life in western Europe before the Roman conquest. *
> 
> 
> The stone torso, unearthed at Lattes in southern France, is one of just a few detailed figurines considered to have been made by the ancient Celts.
> ...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 4, 2003)

Diffusion, diffusion, diffusion.  Seems that more and more historians and archaeologists are finding that ancient peoples had more contact with one another than anyone ever imagined or was willing to admit.  And, yes, contact, through intermediaries counts, too.  And this makes sense, as we humans are a relentlessly social lot.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 6, 2003)

Yes - it's astonishing how much some people want to limit humanity. 

Trade is beyond ancient - finds consistently show that.


----------

